# Estepona (Spain)



## kontikiJo (Dec 31, 2007)

Found a motor caravan dealer with a good camping shop and repair department in Estepona www.surcaravaning.es It may be handy to know.


----------



## chalky9 (Oct 27, 2006)

I can second that, Joe - I've had work done there and bought accessories from them - they're cheaper than the big French accessory people. They have limited English but you can usually get your message across.


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Camping shop*

 Ciao, very impressed with their online 'tienda'.
Found the elusive Hella Carauna rear light cluster!
Item 81277 Piloto trasero.
Can't do that in any old online shop.

saluti,
eddied


----------



## Mere (Jan 22, 2014)

*Estepona camper spares*

Hi

KontikiJo and Chalky 9 mention a campers spares dealer in Estepona.

Can you post the name and address in Estepona. I need some 12mm fresh water fittings.

Many Thanks


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Their web site gas all the info. you need to find them. Second post on this thread: http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1146878-estepona.html#1146878

Alan.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

http://www.surcaravaning.es

other link not working due to forward slash at the end.


----------

